# Mushroom shaped box



## Vern Tator (Jun 5, 2012)

I have this box ready to deliver tonight. I am really pleased with it's appearance. With the short timeline, there were no second chances. The base (box) is < 1/8". My only wish would be that the fiddle in the base was a little stronger. [attachment=6454] The lid is the same.[attachment=6455] Together I think they make a powerful piece. [attachment=6456]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2012)

Very cool! especially for such a short timeline. Really like the lid, beautiful figure, If the base was as figured the lid wouldn't stand out so much. Well done, great job!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool box and very nice lid-Big leaf maple???


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool box and very nice lid-Big leaf maple???


Yup, BLM it is.


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful work Vern.


----------



## brown down (Jun 9, 2012)

very cool looking piece. what was the finished you used?


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 9, 2012)

brown down said:


> very cool looking piece. what was the finished you used?


It is sealed with dewaxed shellac and then many coats of spray Lacquer. The lacquer is a small company here in Seattle, can't remember the name, and I'm out of town at the moment. Probably has 10 coats of laquer.


----------

